# No "POST", ASUS K8V-X AMD 64 Now What?



## 12345sub (Nov 18, 2004)

Below Are My System Specs

Antec Case
Motherboard ASUS K8V-X
CPU AMD 64 2800
RAM 512 DDR PC 3200 Kingston
2 SATA Hitachi For RAID 1
Graphics Card ATI Radeon 128 MB Power Color

Oh Brother my system did a Post on the inital "Boot Up" however my 

system didn't recognize my floppy drive, nor do I believe it recognized 

both of my hard-drives which I want to configure as SATA 1 mirrored 

hard-drives.
     I then rebooted my system, and nothing nada...the dam thing won't 

even do a "POST". I have taken the video card out and installed it in 

another system and it worked fine. I'm not getting any unusual "Beeping 

Sounds", from the bios so I don't think it's the ram? The floppy drive 

isn't working as stated above however the CPU/HEATSINK FAN, and all the 

other fans inside my tower work fine....powersupply obviously isn't the 

issue here.
     Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Rye


----------



## Lorand (Nov 18, 2004)

Have you tried resetting the CMOS?


----------



## 12345sub (Nov 18, 2004)

Yah tried that already...nothing.....it's a brand new board.....one guy told me to take the battery out.....that's a last resort for me


----------



## Praetor (Nov 18, 2004)

Did you plug in the 12V P4 rail?


----------



## 12345sub (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes I plugged in the 12v P4 ....without plugging the 12v p4 up nothing would of happened, I'm getting plenety of power......the dam thing just won't post?


----------



## Praetor (Nov 18, 2004)

Does it boot if you run it as:
- CPU
- Mobo
- 1 stick of ram
- keyboard
- videocard


----------



## 12345sub (Nov 18, 2004)

I just tried booting with the following as you suggested

- CPU
- Mobo
- 1 stick of ram
- keyboard......no but I'll try again
- videocard

The system "Powers On", in other orther words all the Fans Are Spinning includuding the CPU Fan etc....and the motherboard "On Light", which is Green is clearly dispalyed. I took the Ram out and recieved the "Dreaded", BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, basically the Bios way of telling you have no Ram, or your RAMS bad. So I put the Ram Back and still nothing.
     I'm not sure why you stated you need a Keyboard to do a post? I have done a POST many times without a Keyboard....but I'll try it again....do you thing I should take the both the CPU, and MOBO out of my CASE and test it again?


----------



## 12345sub (Nov 18, 2004)

Nothing Nada......this is really frusterating for last week, I had both the Motherboard, and CPU tested at FRYS electronics and they did a POST, as the system did last night? Do you guys think my motherboards "shot".  The only thing is obviously it's getting POWER...WEIRD HUH


----------



## Praetor (Nov 18, 2004)

> I took the Ram out and recieved the "Dreaded", BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, basically the Bios way of telling you have no Ram, or your RAMS bad. So I put the Ram Back and still nothing.


You sure? Sometimes I get that when I oc the piss out of my chips



> I'm not sure why you stated you need a Keyboard to do a post? I have done a POST many times without a Keyboard


Some boards are finicky



> do you thing I should take the both the CPU, and MOBO out of my CASE and test it again?


Yes I was kinda assuming you were doing this completely out of the case and had completely dismantled and reassmebled the parts (to rule out the possibility of not-perfect-connections)


----------



## 12345sub (Nov 18, 2004)

Okay Great I get I'll take everything out of the case, however don't I need to "Keep The Power Switch Header", hooked up to the Motherboard in order to turn the system on and do a post. I don't think my system will start without the "Power Switch", header being hooked up. I'm not quite sure how they did it at Frys's they must have hooked the power switch header up right? Thanks for all your help
Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## 12345sub (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey there I just took the mobo cpu out of the case and placed it on anit static
material. The only lead/header i left hooked up was the power switch...still nothing happened NO POST. ..What NEXT?


----------



## loserpunkx182 (Nov 18, 2004)

it might be a bad mobo...i had to return mine (k8v-se) 3 times till i get a good one....second one i had had kinda the same problem u had...thing would boot but wont recognize any drives...powers up and everything too


----------



## Praetor (Nov 18, 2004)

> however don't I need to "Keep The Power Switch Header", hooked up to the Motherboard in order to turn the system on and do a post


You dont *have* to but you might be inclined to 



> I'm not quite sure how they did it at Frys's they must have hooked the power switch header up right


You can just use a screwdriver really ... but you might as well leave it connected 



> it might be a bad mobo...


Im starting to think so ...


----------



## 12345sub (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm going to return the MOBO....what a piece of junk...this the second one which  doesn't work.....


----------



## Praetor (Nov 18, 2004)

Get the MSI K8N Neo Platinum (NF3-250)


----------



## loserpunkx182 (Nov 19, 2004)

12345sub said:
			
		

> I'm going to return the MOBO....what a piece of junk...this the second one which  doesn't work.....



i went thru 3 before i got a working one


----------

